# Kyocera mita FS-1000+ druckt unaufgefordert Seite



## chrysler (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe einen Drucker, Kyocera mita FS-1000+. Der Drucker druckt in unregelmäßigen Abständen und in unregelmäßiger Anzahl je eine Seite mit "345" in der linken oberen Ecke. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte. Die Druckaufträge sind leer, der Drucker ist auf "offline verwenden" gestellt.


----------

